# Steinbutt WIE & WO???



## Salty Waterboy (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,#h

hab mal ein paar Fragen zum Steinbutt.

Ich habe schon oft gehört das "früher" relativ viele Steinbutts an meiner Heimatküste gefangen wurden.

Nun meine Frage, lohnt es sich heut zu tage darauf gezielt los zu gehen, oder kann man sich einfach glücklich schätzen wenn man mal einen erbeutet? #c

Bin bevorzugt in Küstennähe, mit meinem Bötchen, bei bis zu 15m Wassertiefe unterwegs.

Habt Ihr vielleicht Erfahrungen im Steinbuttangeln vom Boot aus? Wenn Ja?

Welche Montagen (KÖDER?), welchen Grund und welche Wassertiefe bevorzugt Ihr zu welcher Jahreszeit?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus! :m

Gruß Tony


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

moin moin, hab zwar selbst noch nicht auf steinbutt geangelt, aber n paar infos hätte ich.
ich fahre oft bei den fischern mit und messe/wiege deren fänge.
wassertiefe:3-30 meter(die sind überall und vorallem weit mehr als man denkt/ stellenweise gibt´s auch viele glattbutts-noch viel leckerer...))

grund:nicht zuviel kraut, seegras und nicht zu viele große steine(also leogrund mit wenig großen steinen)

köder: auf jedenfall fisch, am besten ist sandaal, lange herings/hornhechtfetzen gehen auch

montageaternoster mit seitenarm, oder 
besser: hauptschnur-blei-1,5-2m vorfach und dann der sandaal.
das ganze denn zum grund lassen und driften lassen ab und zu mal anheben(gaanz leichtes pilken)
bei nem biss schnur geben und bis 10 zählen- dann stark anschlagen(sehr hartes maul)!

mecklenburger bucht ist gut.
kannst ja mal den fischer in boltenhagen fragen, ob er steinis hat und wo er die ungfähr gefangen hat-der ist sehr nett.

glück gehört natürlich immer dazu.

gruß und viel erfolg


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

Deine Tiefenangabe sagt mir, daß es vom Ufer beim Brandungsangeln eher schwierig ist? Oder geht da auch was...also vielleicht mit nem schweren Blei, weit raus und dann zuppeln...


----------



## daci7 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

... ich verbinde mal eben ...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155977


----------



## DxcDxrsch (1. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

also ich hab diesen sommer ne ausbildung zum forschungstaucher gemacht und dabei sind wir auch wochenlang in der ostsee getaucht und dabei haben wir megaaaamä0ig viele steinbutts gesehen... die laichen ja im sommer... also dann immer gleich 6-8 stück beim tanzen gesehen... what ever... steinbutt war da auf jedenfall der am häufigsten gesichtete fisch... und das war jetzt nicht in riesigen tiefen... so 10-12 meter tiefe 2-3 km vor stoltera... und als ich die klodeckel da gesehen hab war mir auch gleich klar das man die da auch gezielt befischen kann! es machen halt nur so wenig leute....


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

Hallo,

hat mal wer Tipps, wo das vor Hiddensee geht?
Die schmecken einfach nur gut, für meine Begriffe der beste Speisefisch.
Boot vorhanden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## todes.timo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

guck mal in die neue Kutter und Küste, da is nen guter Beitrag über´s Steinbutt angeln #6


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

Danke,

komm ich aber so schnell nicht dran.
Dank Boot kann man es ja auch einfach mal versuchen.
Nächste Woche sind ein paar Kumpels hier, die im Salzwasser fischen möchten.
Mit dem Echo kann man schon ganz gut die Sand- und Gemischflächen aussortieren.
Dann mal Heringsfetzen oder Sandaal runter lassen- mal sehen, was passiert!
Ist der Steinbutt am Besten im Sommer zu fangen?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## DxcDxrsch (6. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

der leicht im sommer und daher hat er im sommer auch schonzeit.... und selbst wenn er keine schonzeit hätte wäre er glaub ich nicht so gut zu fangen, weil sie in der zeit nicht ans essen denken


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

moin DocDorsch,
ich fahre mit dem belly oft von börgerende los.
an ruhigen tagen komme ich auch an die 10-12m marke ran und wollte es im spätsommer/ herbst mal auf die platten gesellen versuchen.

könnte also klappen???
lagen die butts auf reinem sand, oder sandiger mischgrund...?
unterscheidet sich die bodenbeschaffenheit stoltera von börgerende auf ca 10m stark?

fragen über fragen#t

schönen gruß tom


----------



## DxcDxrsch (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

vor börgerende bin ich noch nich getaucht.. da muss man vielleicht rosi mal fragen... also die lagen schon gerne auf mischgrund... hatt man deutlich gesehen das sie das favoritisieren... ich will mir auch n belly besorgen... vielleicht hab ich ja bis dahin eins


----------



## Rosi (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

Der Steinbutt heißt nicht Steinbutt weil er auf steinigem Grund lebt. Das hab ich immer gedacht, bis ich mal zufällig einen geblinkert habe. Er hat Steine unter der Haut, also verknöcherte Schuppen. Auf der Ober und auf der Unterseite. Also die Haut kann man nicht mit essen. 

Vor Bö kommt zuerst eine Rinne, dann eine Sandbank, danach noch eine Rinne und wieder eine Sandbank. Man kann stellenweise dort noch stehen. Danach geht es etwa auf 3m Tiefe und wird langsam tiefer. Ich bin das Gebiet öfter mit einem Leihboot abgefahren. Das ist allerdings 2 Jahre her. In Höhe Raufe/Anfang Gespensterwald beginnt eine große Sandbank, welche sich bis Höhe Schulstraße streckt, seeseits bestimmt 1km weit. Man kann im Herbst die Stelle an Fischers Reusen sehr gut erkennen. Er stellt sie zu Beginn der Sandbank auf, etwa in 6m Tiefe. Es wird langsam flacher zum Ufer hin. Kanten sind nicht. 
Es gibt vor den Tonnen ( Reede) ein Loch, also eine Senke, welche bis auf 16m Tiefe geht. Ich habe keine Koordinaten, weil das eigentlich nicht mein Bootsrevier ist.

Die Steinis würde ich in 3m Tiefe oder noch weniger suchen. Von der Seebrücke aus wurde einer geblinkert in Knietiefe. Man benötigt bestimmt ein langes Vorfach, wegen dem Schatten vom Boot.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

moin DocDorsch,
ich werde nächste woche mal versuchen einen platten zu fangen.
ich kann dir unbedingt zu nem belly raten, macht super spaß!!!:k
wenn du eins hast können wir ja mal zusammen los und unser glück auf leo, platte und mefo versuchen.

schönen gruß tom


----------



## DxcDxrsch (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

hmm nächste woche bin ich erstmal auf see... naja bis dahin is eh noch kein belly da  hatte diese woche die ehre die allerletzte Fahrt des Forschungschiffs Prof. Albrecht Penck mitzuerleben, sollte einigen rostockern wohl ein begriff sein... hach wat war das schön


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

jaja, die penck-liegt ca. 150m von meinem büro entfernt|rolleyes.
wenn du wirklich abenteuer erleben willst musst du mit der clupea fahren, hast du bestimmt schon mal gesehen...

schönen gruß


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

moin, hab grad mit nem kollegen gesprochen, der vor ner woche von kägsdorf mit nem gummi raus war.
er hat beim pilken auf 5-6m nen guten steine gefangen.
kurz davor hat er auf ca.14m mit watti geschleppt und hatte 2steinis gleichzeitig als nachläufer bis zur oberfläche!!!|bigeyes
nich auszudenken, hätte er gezielt auf butt gefischt...

naja ich werde es nächste woche das erste mal probieren

schönen gruß


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinbutt WIE & WO???*

wo sind die Tierchen eigentlich so ab September. Verziehen die sich mit sinkenden Temperaturen ins Tiefe?
Gruß A.


----------

